# Hallow to all



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolutely love this site and would like to personally say 'thank you' for every post of ideas; amazing creations!

I've always been a halloween nut thanks to my upbringing and horror/gore movies. As I've gotten older, having acquired a space (house) and the appropriate funds, I enjoy rearranging the entire house into one giant haunt. I took the easy way out by purchasing most of my acquisitions/props (on clearance) until I made my very first prop for last year. Now I'm hooked and look forward to creating my own... more rewarding and usually cheaper.

My wife is still in the process of 'getting used to' my obsession; any comments on how long this takes????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

a life time! lol
But it does get easier over timmmme.
Glad to have you here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For some the spouse learns to appreciate it or put up with it....then there's the other kind. :googly:

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, ghubertu! I'm also married to a true Halloween fan (Spooky1). He's the bigger fan of the holiday of the two of us (plus it's his birthday), but it's a lovely and creative obsession we've shared for over 20 years.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome to hauntforum.
Hopefully you have a spouse who grows to enjoy the madness...mine merely tolerates it ( which is all i could ever ask for)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum!! Now that you are a member and are posting, we look forward to YOU sharing YOUR great ideas with US! Glad you're here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum G !


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome. My wife loves Halloween, mostly for the dressing up and gory make-up. She hates horror movies and definitely works to tone down the creepiness of my creations.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !! I was on the forum for almost a year when the hubby got the bug and also joined - so if you're patient, you never know......


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I like ya' already G, sounds like we have the same kinda house, a 365 day haunt! Hello and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to the madness!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to all. I'm hoping to have some new projects in the works in the next couple of months. We move into our new house on Tuesday and I've been granted full access to do whatever I would like in the entire unfinished basement... ahhh a blank slate for the 2009 Halloween haunt **said with an evil grin of satisfaction.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings! Eventually she may surprise you and join in making props with you.... It only took my hubby 12 years. LOL heeheehee

Hope you like your new home!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome HAVE FUN


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome ghubertu! As for your wife....she will be assimilated.



> "Strength is irrelevant. Resistance is futile. We wish to improve ourselves. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own." -- The Borg


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome ghuberto!!
where abouts in WI are ya?

Can't wait to see your pics, hopefully your wife will join you..maybe you should have her look something up on here for you and she will see what cool stuff there is to be made by her...muahhhh


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I have a hubby who is less than thrilled with Halloween, but he is getting better. But my daughter is into it so that helps.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Lilly said:


> where abouts in WI are ya?
> 
> I'm in Kaukauna, just north of Appleton.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome ghubertu!...It took a few seasons for the wife to get use to my obsession with Halloween, now she tolerates it fairly well....hope you build many great props, and share them with everyone her on the forum.....like your avatar


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

beelce said:


> .....like your avatar


Thanks Beelce, yours is equally liked. I have been addicted to eyes since I was in grade school. Now I get to look at them (and heal) every day.


----------

